#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Υπηρεσίες αποδελτίωσης διαγωνισμών

## dhpeper84

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι. 

Ερώτηση:Χρησιμοποιείτε υπηρεσίες αποδελτίωσης δημοσίων έργων. Αν ναι, ποια από όλες προτείνεται. Αν όχι πως ενημερώνεστε επαρκώς για τις προκυρήξεις;
Μία μικρή έρευνα που έκανα μου φάνηκαν αρκετά μεγάλες οι τιμές, ειδικά για κάποιον που πάει να δραστηριοποιηθεί σε μικρά  Α1 και Α2 τάξης. 

Θα ήθελα τις αντικειμενικές σας απόψεις και την εμπειρία σας. 
Σας Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν παραθέσεις τις υπηρεσίες που έχεις βρει με συνδέσμους και τιμές θα κάτι πολύ χρήσιμο για όλους μας και για τον ανταγωνισμό που αν λειτουργήσει θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την μείωση των τιμών.

----------


## dhpeper84

Προσφάτως πήρα προσφορά από promitheies.gr. Είναι καλή υπηρεσία και σίγουρα χρήσιμη γιατί  εξοικονομεί χρόνο, και το κόστος κυμαίνεται ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των προφίλ που έχει ο κάθε εργολήπτης. Δηλαδή ανάλογα με πόσα είδη έργων των ενδιαφέρουν. Αν θυμάμαι καλά για 1 προφίλ ήταν περί των ευρώ 280 ευρώ το χρόνο που είναι ένα σημαντικό ποσό για τις μέρες μας. Αναφορικά με τις άλλες ανταγωνιστικές υπηρεσίες από μία επιδερμική ανάγνωση είδα ότι είναι παρόμοια -ίσως και λίγο φθηνότερα τα κοστολόγια αλλά δεν έχουν αντίστοιχο user interface & experience και δεν μπήκα καν στην διαδικασία να μάθω.

ΥΓ. Ελπίζω ο ιστότοπος στη  διάυγεια να φτάσει σε ένα σημείο που με λίγη παραμετροπίηση από τους χρήστες να μπορούν να πάρουν τα αποτελέσματα που θέλουν δωρεάν. Αλλά, μάλλον αυτό αργεί.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Η "διαύγεια" δέχεται σύνθετα ερωτήματα, αλλά θέλει "προπόνηση" για να περιορίσεις τα αποτελέσματα σ' αυτά που πραγματικά χρειάζεσαι.

Το ΤΕΕ δεν παρέχει ανάλογες υπηρεσίες;
Δες ΕΔΩ και ΕΔΩ;

----------

